# can't boot Dell Optiplex 3060



## mauricev (Oct 18, 2020)

On my Dell Optiplex 3060, when I boot from a stick with FreeBSD-12.1-RELEASE-amd64, regardless of whether I use bios or UEFI, I get the following

Root mount waiting for: usbus0 several times
usb_setup_device_des: getting device descriptor at addr 3 failed. USB_ERR_TIMEOUT
usb_alloc_device: Failure selecting configuration index 0:USB_ERR_TIMEOUT, port 7
Mounting from ufs:/dev/ufs/FreeBSD_Install failed with error 19
Then I get dropped into some sort of mini-shell prefixed with mountroot>. Typing here usually causes the machine display some crash trace and then the machine reboots spontaneously.


----------



## mauricev (Oct 20, 2020)

Can confirm that this bug has been fixed in 12.2-RC3


----------

